
Time, Consciousness and Quantum Events in Fundamental Spacetime Geometry [pdf] - dbennett
https://www.quantumconsciousness.org/sites/default/files/Time%20Consciousness%20and%20Quantum%20Events%20in%20Fundamental%20Spacetime%20Geometry.pdf
======
dbennett
Theory TL;DR

"But what about time itself? Henri Bergson concluded that time is "grasped by,
and belongs only to, inner consciousness". But what is consciousness? In the
Orch OR model, with the equivalence of quantum superposition (e.g. of tubulin
protein conformations) and spacetime separation consciousness is a sequence of
OR events which reconfigure spacetime geometry "non-computably", and hence
non-algorithmically. Thus with each conscious moment a new organization of
Planck scale geometry is selected irreversibly."

